# Leak on Ariens 24" SHO 921308



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping that someone could help me with determining why there is green fluid leaking from my Ariens 24" SHO 921308? I have attached pictures with arrows pointing to where I am seeing this fluid coming out of. Does anyone have any idea what this green fluid is used for and why it could be leaking from this location?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's an air cooled engine so it can't be anti-freeze. How old is your b!ower? Have you checked the oil?
Is it a tracked machine? Is this the same blower that you bought a few years ago? Didn't you have some other issues with it?


----------



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Joe,

Same blower that came in defective back in 2015. The oil level is fine (right in the middle of the two dots where it has always been). It's not a tracked machine. I sent an email to Ariens to see what they say. I'm just confused what this green stuff is. 

Thanks for your reply. 

Edit: Just realized I have the model number wrong. It should be 921038.



micah68kj said:


> It's an air cooled engine so it can't be anti-freeze. How old is your b!ower? Have you checked the oil?
> Is it a tracked machine? Is this the same blower that you bought a few years ago? Didn't you have some other issues with it?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you by any chance washed this machine with any type of solution? There's nothing except motor oil up that high. Can you provide a picture of this "green stuff"?


----------



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Have you by any chance washed this machine with any type of solution? There's nothing except motor oil up that high. Can you provide a picture of this "green stuff"?


When I initially wiped it with a blue shop towel it is more of a fluorescent green. However, when I wiped it with a white paper towel it's more of a fluorescent yellow/green. 

It's weird, immediately after I wipe it with a white paper towel it's very bright, but then it starts to tone down to a pale yellow. Anyway, I have taken a picture of the "yellowish/green" fluid shown on the left compared to oil wiped from the dipstick on the right on both types of towels. The oil wiped from the dipstick as a very distinct smell to it, but the one wiped from where the leak is coming from does not.

Could it be engine oil? But it might be reacting with something that is causing it to change color.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Been thinking about this but nothing comes to mind. There's *nothing,* no other liquid up there. Motor oil in the crankcase and that's it. What would it react with and where the heck could it be coming from? Crankcase breather? that might be a possibility but that different color... ? And how could it possibly be coming from the fan? How long has it been doing this? How often have you wiped it up?


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

If the oil is at the correct level, there is nothing much to worry about. Just keep an eye on it.

That green stuff could be from the ink on the labels, mold, dye leaked and oxidized materials. It could be from your own shop and garage. It could be grease/oil that they used for the control cables.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Vento, I'm with *dman2* Whatever it is can't be of too much concern since it's not motor oil. That's why I asked earlier if you possibly used some type of cleaning solution on it. 
Just keep an eye on your oil level, wipe the stuff off and let it go. It can't last too long.


----------



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Vento, I'm with *dman2* Whatever it is can't be of too much concern since it's not motor oil. That's why I asked earlier if you possibly used some type of cleaning solution on it.
> Just keep an eye on your oil level, wipe the stuff off and let it go. It can't last too long.


Hi Joe,

I've actually never seen any leak coming from this snowblower before. What I can say is that when I rolled it out of the garage I parked it in a way that was perpendicular to my driveway, which is sloped. So, I'm thinking that the fluid that was coming out the bottom of the engine (on the right hand side of the snowblower), which was also the side that was pitched down. Could it be that because I let it sit on an angle for ~1-2 hours was the reason that caused this to happen? I have never cleaned the snowblower with any solution before. I just wipe it down with a microfiber cloth. 

I'm still puzzled. Ariens contacted me back today that they are not familiar with any of this "green liquid in their machine."

Thanks again!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

maybe the paint marks on the carburetor mixing with gas? that would be my best guess


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Vento said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I've actually never seen any leak coming from this snowblower before. What I can say is that when I rolled it out of the garage I parked it in a way that was perpendicular to my driveway, which is sloped. So, I'm thinking that the fluid that was coming out the bottom of the engine (on the right hand side of the snowblower), which was also the side that was pitched down. Could it be that because I let it sit on an angle for ~1-2 hours was the reason that caused this to happen? I have never cleaned the snowblower with any solution before. I just wipe it down with a microfiber cloth.
> 
> ...


Vernto, I honestly wouldn't give it any more thought. It's not oil so it's nothing to worry about. If it *should* happen to appear again snap a pic before wiping it up. Leave it in place.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

IDK guys, I have a 2016 POS standard grade Dell 17" laptop and 56 year old eyes, I only see oil:grin:
I have 20.9 hrs since my last oil change on the tractor, Quaker State 10W-30 dino. Here's the dipstick drag on top and a newly opened bottle tipped up on the towel next to it. I don't have ANY white paper towels to compare right now either.
Only thing that would bother me is seeing it up high as the starter rope cowling. Only way it gets that high is crank seal.
If your level isn't changing though, I wouldn't worry and if it was fuel related I'm sure you would smell that amount of leak.


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

I'll stick my neck out and say it is fuel related by one of the pictures. Could be the color of fuel stabilizer that sat over the summer.


----------



## Mark A. (1 d ago)

I am having the same problem with my new Ariens 24” snowblower. It is also leaking a green fluid that is very slippery. I didn’t add any gas stabilizer and it doesn’t smell like gas or oil. I plan to take it apart tomorrow to see if I can find the source of the leak.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Mark A. said:


> I am having the same problem with my new Ariens 24” snowblower. It is also leaking a green fluid that is very slippery. I didn’t add any gas stabilizer and it doesn’t smell like gas or oil. I plan to take it apart tomorrow to see if I can find the source of the leak.


I am wondering if that's some kind of assembly lube that coming of the gear and chain area under the belly pan.


----------

